# Dwarf Gourami "feelers"



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a dwarf gourami, I believe its called a fire red, its the one with the red stripes. Anyways, it is missing both of its "feelers" or "whiskers" Im not sure what they are called. But will they grow back? Or does it have small ones because its a male/female. Im not sure of the gender, but Im guessing the "feelers" may have something to do with telling a male apart from a female.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it is bright colored, it is a male. Since fish will grow back fins/tails, I would suspect these will grow back also. Angels have something similar and these grow back.


----------

